# ideas for tombstone names??



## ashleypash (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I am making my own tombstones out of styrofoam that I got from a construction site. So far so good, cut out some neat shapes about 3-4 feet high. Spraypainted with the stone look spray, and I am using a 3" Old enlish style letter stenciling on it. I have two made up so far and they came out great. I did Edgar Allan Poe, and also Vlad Dracula, AKA Tepes.
I am looking for some other authentic creepy names to use, but I am drawing a blank. I dont want to use funny names, but real ones. Anyone have any suggestions along those lines that I can use? 
Thanks! Hope all is well, its getting close!!!!


The freaks come out at night...


----------



## Tom Keller (Jun 17, 2004)

My tombstones all have names of characters from old 30's-50's horror movies. Its great to see people try to figure out the theme. (Only two ever did)

t.k.


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, I kind of go for funny, I have Dee K. Enrot, Rick James: *****,etc. but to go for real names you could do Lizzy Borden, Jack the Ripper, J. Dahmer, that sort of thing. Look up the Crime Library and you learn all kinds of famous murderers and victims names.

Halloween obsession, or possesion?


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

I actually use character names from music and movies. I have two tombstones that have lillian garth and raymond garth on them. They were the husband and wife that lived in the mansion in the movie "hell night". I also use character names from King Diamond music. Most of his albums are "theme albums" and have creepy stories to them. I like using these names, for only certain people can recognize them, and it makes them that much cooler. 

I also have an incredibly real looking graveyard, so putting names like "michael myers" and "Freddy Kruger" just won't cut it.


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm like Hecate and tend to use all funny names on my tombstones. The only real name I can think of that we have on a stone is OJ Simpson. Made that one back around the time the trial ended. Has his DOB followed by ASAP. Then of course we have a gloved hand protruding from earth holding a bloody knife. If anyone wants to hear some funny/goofy ones let me know.


----------



## Bone Cold (Jun 23, 2004)

Some of the names I made up for my tombstones:
Alice Roten, Innis Tomb, Ima Skelton, Robin Graves, Dustin Ash, Aachen Payne, Will B. Rising, Judge Justin Fair, Waylon Specter, Helen Fyre, Eve L. Minion, Terri Fye

That's a scary thought!


----------



## Bentrod (Jul 26, 2004)

Here are some works in progress. I've completed Ben Dover, now I am going to get one of the crawling hands and put the Freddy Knive glove over the hand and have it sticking out of the grave. Hopefully it will have enough power to wiggle the fingers.

























Just because I'm Paranoid, doesn't mean there isn't someone out to get me!


----------



## Bentrod (Jul 26, 2004)

OH CRAP!!! I think I spelled Freddy's name wrong. Its suppose to be Krueger. Dohhhhhhh

Just because I'm Paranoid, doesn't mean there isn't someone out to get me!


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Mine are all goofy, most have poems or epitaphs. Here are a few:

Here lies Drac, Wait 'til midnight, he'll be back.
Jack the Ripper, Rest in Pieces.
Here lies Hunter, very dead, looked for a duck instead of ducking his head.
Here lies Piglet, Tigger bounced the Pooh out of him.
U.R. Next
I told you I was sick.
I. B. Dead
They told me not to eat that.


Yagottawanna!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

One that I use and draws laughs every year reads "Norman Bates - Devoted Son".

Wolfman


----------



## zack o lantern (Sep 23, 2004)

I keep it funny too, it makes it fun for kids and adults...
I used (Your name here), I once was Fred, now I'm dead, vacant, ect. Phrases are good to use as well as names.

* "Wacko Zacko" Crockett
The dead come to life on my parents' lawn...
And I just pray the sprinklers wont turn on.


----------



## ashleypash (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas guys, it gave my brain the jumpstart that it needed. I cut out a bunch more tombstones and have been working feverishly on them, alone, since my husband does not share the same passion as I do for Halloween, lol.
The crime library gave me lots of good ideas. I also used a tombstone website to get ideas on how to cut out the shapes in the styrofoam.
Wow the days are counting, so much to do and so little time!!


The freaks come out at night...


----------



## Partiers.com (Sep 28, 2002)

We got risky this year and put up a few gravestones with names such as Tess T. Cool, Seymour Butts and Jenn E. Tales, but also went with some safe names such as Ivan Watchinu and Flo Tinaway.

Kevin

http://www.HauntedSummitviewDrive.com
New Castle, PA USA


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Partiers.com_
> 
> We got risky this year and put up a few gravestones with names such as Tess T. Cool, Seymour Butts and Jenn E. Tales, but also went with some safe names such as Ivan Watchinu and Flo Ting


Those are some good ones! We've got Seymour Butts in ours too. Got that one from Bart Simpson. I had a foam butt from an old costume that we now place in front of the grave. "Cracks" everyone up! 

We've also got Sum Yung Ho (printed in Asian type lettering)

Al Coholic, (also courtesy of Bart) with a pile of bottles on his grave and a hand coming up thru ground holding a bottle.

Izzy Stiff, Richard Head, Barry D. Bones, Justin Tombed, Rig O'Mortis, Y. Z. Stinkin are others in our graveyard.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I got a new one this year - Betty Kildher. Subtle, I know, but I like it.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10039

Check out my pics!!


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

How about...Doug Deeply.

Roger

"Rotting corpes make lovely fertilizer." -- The Dark Gardener


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

I like this one..

Here lies Lester Moore
Shot 4 times with a .44
No Les
No Moore


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Here lies Piglet, Tigger bounced the Pooh out of him.

LMAO! I like that one! That's cute! I have some that I made up to rhyme with my name and hubby's name and a couple of good friends' names...

Gross and gruely, here lies Julie
It's gross and it snarls, here lies Charles
Here lies Brian, Shauna caught him lyin 
Can you smell the decay of Shauna Renee





Send..more..brains


----------



## PerrysburgGuy (Sep 16, 2004)

My have alleged humor like

IVAN HITT
_"The light at the end of the tunnel WAS an oncoming train."_

and

BARRY D'LIVED
_"Don't just stand there, start digging"_

Guarenteed to provide more groans than laughs.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

Perrysburgguy said:
BARRY D'LIVED
"Don't just stand there, start digging"

BAH that's great!! it's like, hahahah, oh wait AH grab a shovel!

demons to some, angels to others


----------



## ColoradoSpringsEternal (Oct 6, 2004)

I went with serial killers - Dahmer, J.W. Gacy, Ed Gein. EEOC regs forced me to add Elizabeth Bathory, even though she's not really a serial killer.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

These are some of the ones I used...Myra Maines, Anita Moore-Tishan, Izzy Gone, I.M. Gone


----------

